# Mit 2 Accesspoints ins INternet Netgear WGT634U und WGR614



## zerocode (19. Februar 2005)

Hi! kann mit jemand helfen oder hat eine Idee:
 Ich habe zwei Accesspoints/Router ( Netgear WGT634U und WGR614) und will folgendes versuchen:

 Der WGT634U hat einen FTP Server, funktioniert auch alles, ich fliege aber regelmäßig aus dem Internet und muß neu einloggen, manchmal funktioiert garnichts mehr und ich muß komplett rebooten. Der hat offenbar Probleme mit dem DHCP. Über die Probleme mit dem Server gibt es ja genügned threads.

 Mein WGR614 funktioniert völlig problemlos, hat aber kein FTP und die Wireless-Reichweite ist auch nicht so dolle.

 Ich will jetzt den WGR614 für den Inetaccess und als DHCP Server benutzen. DynDNS funktioniert auch, ich komme aber nicht per FTP auf das USB-LAufwerk.

 Umgekehrt (WGT634U als Internetaccess und WGR614 als DHCP) komme ich aber nicht ins Internet, obwohl alles connected ist.

 Kann mit jemand helfen? Danke im voraus

 Mike


----------



## generador (19. Februar 2005)

Hat der WGR614 ein Switch drin oder ist das ein reiner Wireless Router


----------



## zerocode (19. Februar 2005)

Beide haben einen 4 - Port Switch


----------



## generador (19. Februar 2005)

Hänge den WGR614 an dein DSL
Schalte dem DHCP Server sein und konfiguriere ihn komplett

Hänge den WGT634U per Kabel an den andern und weise ihm eine feste IP zu
Also 192.168.1.250 z.B. je nachdem welche IP´s du verwendest

Wenn du mit deinem Rechner jetzt vom DHCP ein Ip bekommen hast (muss im selben Bereich sein) kannst du auf ftp://192.168.1.250 zugreifen

Wenn nur das der Grund ist das du einen Netzwerkspeicher haben willst würde ich das Wlan vom WGT komplett abschalten wenns geht (oder Antenne ab) damit es nicht zu Problemen kommt
Bei mir ist das Unter "Erweiterte Einstellungen -> Wireless-Konfiguration -> Wireless Router Radio aktivieren

Ob es geht das man bei beiden das Wlan nutzen kann weiss ich nicht aber so sollte es auf jedenfall gehen


----------



## zerocode (19. Februar 2005)

Hi Danke für den Tip, das funktioniert so auch, das Problem ist, dass ich in dieser Konstellation nicht vom Internet aus auf den ftp server im wgt zugreifen kann, 

 umgekehrt, wenn der wgt am dsl hängt und der wgr als dhcp server fungiert nicht ins internet komme. 

 wie komme ich also entweder:

 vom www aus über den wgr an das ftp-laufwerk des wgt

 oder 

 vom intranet aus ins www, wenn der wgr als dhcp-server und der wgt als router fungiert.

 danke für die Hilfe im voraus

 Mike


----------



## generador (19. Februar 2005)

Du musst bei deinenm WGT614 Portforwarding aktivieren

Unter Erweiterte Einstellungen -> Portweiterleitung/Port Triggering ->
Bei Dienstname FTP und dann die IP deines anderen Accesspoints
und schon geht der ftp im Inet


----------

